# Nissan to Resume Japanese Vehicle Production March 24th



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

With Mazda set to start up its assembly lines on March 22nd, Nissan has announced it will re-start vehicle production two days later. All but one of Nissan's plans will open today including the Oppama Plant, Tochigi Plant, Kyushu Plant, Yokohama Plant and Nissan Shatai. Vehicle production won't occur until the 24th, but some part production will take place before then.

The automaker's Iwaki Engine Plant will remain closed, however, with the company citing damaged infrastructure and continued aftershocks as reasons for the delay.

In a statement, Nissan says it is, "committed to making all efforts to support the restoration of the areas impacted by the earthquake, with sincere hopes that relief and recovery progresses as quickly as possible."

Toyota Motor Corp., has yet to resume operations at any of its 21 Japan-based plants, but has said it will announce new details soon.

More: *Nissan to Resume Japanese Vehicle Production March 24th* on AutoGuide.com


----------

